# Attention all string makers.....could use a little help, Please.



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*Being new to string making, I would like to know your thoughts on materials. Before I purchase material to start building.....Brownell VS. BCY and what you like from either company. I have ZERO experience with Trophy, 8125, 450 plus or dynaFLIGHT from the BCY side.*

I have been getting all of my strings made from 452X and Halo but have been unhappy with the results for near $100 a set. I want a set that does not stretch after 100 shots and has ZERO peep rotation.....which bothers me the most.

Now that I am going to start building my own strings I have read a ton of good things about Brownell's material like the Astro Flight, TSPlus, Ultra Cam and X-cel. 

I would also like to know what servings from each company you like to use and if you interchange them, like BCY's halo on Astro flight.....and so on.

*I would like to thank you ahead of time.....if I get any reply's on this. I know this stuff has been discussed 100 times over but you can only do so many searches before you go nuts. And being unemployed, I want to buy the best material for me the first time through. Building strings can get a little overwhelming with all the different materials and jigs and opinions out there.*

*Thanks again. Larry*


----------



## Joe Genovese (Aug 27, 2006)

I use Trophy with BCY 3D end serving. Thats all I use now. I make strings for our local pro shop, probably about 250 sets a year, and I haven't had any complaints about stretching or peep rotation. With todays string jigs and material, we shouldn't.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks Joe


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I love Astro....I did use 452x but made the switch. I havent looked back. Havent had any problems with peep rotation....NONE! I havent had any creep or stretch either! As far as serving I have mixed Halo with Astro and I also use the Mini by Brownell. I really like the Mini and I also like the Halo. I havent noticed any seperation issues with either material. I guess the decision is up to you!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

If you want to have fun building strings with great results---Get ASTRO


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

All we use is Astro Flight we see know reason for us to switch back to 452x.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

What is the cost of Astro and where do I buy it.....Lancaster sells it for $43.00 but there has to be a cheaper place, and how many sets (Hoyt's) can you make from a 1/4 lb spool?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

If you were having stretch from 452X after 100 shots it wasn't because of the material but a poor job of the maker. Anyway, I use 452X and Trophy now and I use BCY 3D , Halo and Brownell Mini serving for end loops. No peep rotation from shot 1


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

When you say no peep rotation, do you mean less than 1/4 turn or do you mean Zero. I have had 3 sets made recently all 452X and all of them have had 1/8 - 1/4 turn in peep rotation after 100 shots. I contacted the string maker he said they shoot for 1/8 or less.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Big LB said:


> When you say no peep rotation, do you mean less than 1/4 turn or do you mean Zero. I have had 3 sets made recently all 452X and all of them have had 1/8 - 1/4 turn in peep rotation after 100 shots. I contacted the string maker he said they shoot for 1/8 or less.


Mine have ZERO.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

SteveID said:


> Mine have ZERO.


I have to agree here. Mine have zero too. I also have to agree with SpotShooter2. I hate to bash anyone but I have only been making strings 3 years now and have it down pretty good. Stretch stretch stretch has been my key to elimination peep rotation


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Oh and back to you origional question. I ahve used 452x from the beginning and love it. It does fray a bit over time but my peeps stay solid. I recently purchased some Brownell Ultra Cam for my 3D rig and some Astro for my turkey bow. So far I have the same performance from a peep rotation standpoint. Still not enough time to tell about the fraying with Brownell yet. Either way I think you will do fine.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I would also like to hear more opinions on this as I'm just finishing up my string jig and stretcher. I'd also like to know diameters of you're center and end servings as well? Also how long do you stretch each material for, 30 min, hour 24 hr?

Sorry to OP didn't mean to Hi-Jack you're thread but just thought I'd add a few more ?'s.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

lkmn said:


> I would also like to hear more opinions on this as I'm just finishing up my string jig and stretcher. I'd also like to know diameters of you're center and end servings as well? Also how long do you stretch each material for, 30 min, hour 24 hr?
> 
> Sorry to OP didn't mean to Hi-Jack you're thread but just thought I'd add a few more ?'s.


That's OK NBD


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Anybody else? The help is great.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I've used it all and while AF is well liked I prefer to work with Trophy. .014 halo for servings and .018 62xs for center serving. Stretch and peep rotation are results of poor construction. Today's materials for compounds are fantastic regardless of what you prefer.


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

lkmn said:


> I would also like to hear more opinions on this as I'm just finishing up my string jig and stretcher. I'd also like to know diameters of you're center and end servings as well? Also how long do you stretch each material for, 30 min, hour 24 hr?
> 
> Sorry to OP didn't mean to Hi-Jack you're thread but just thought I'd add a few more ?'s.


I ususally stretch my strings and cables at around 400#'s. I stretch my cables for 45 minutes to an hour apiece. For a 2 cam bow Make sure to stretch bowth cables at the same tension for the same amount of time. It just makes the end process a bit easier. On a 2 cam string I usually stretch for about 2.5 to 3 hours, 4-5 for a solo cam string. This just workls best for me. I have stretched some for 30 minutes and had good results I just like to let them stretch to get ALL of it out.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I let them stretch the amount of time it takes me to do all the servings. So by the time I get all my servings done, it will have been on there at least a half hour or more. And by zero rotation , I mean at rest the peep is facing straight back and at full draw it remains straight back. Anything less is unacceptable.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Anyone else with some good info for us beginners?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Spotshoot2. I keep the strings under tension, 400 pounds, only long enough to serve them. I used to stretch longer but found that the strings took longer to recover and return to their desired length. If I put string on a bow before they had properly recovered the timing would be off a few days later as the string recovered / shortened. My opinion is that peep rotation is more the result of a poor construction process (lay out) or not enough tension while serving, the center serving in particular.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*What about 3D, 2X and Halo for BCY's servings and Brownell's Mini and 1D?
I do not ever remember having trouble with any of my end servings (on purchased strings) before this.....this is Halo*


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Big LB said:


> *Being new to string making, I would like to know your thoughts on materials. Before I purchase material to start building.....Brownell VS. BCY and what you like from either company. I have ZERO experience with Trophy, 8125, 450 plus or dynaFLIGHT from the BCY side.*
> 
> I have been getting all of my strings made from 452X and Halo but have been unhappy with the results for near $100 a set. I want a set that does not stretch after 100 shots and has ZERO peep rotation.....which bothers me the most.
> 
> ...


I've been using BCY materials for 10-12 years. Their materials are the best in the business IMO. Currently BCY is the only company producing material with Gore fiber as a dry lubricant. One material is a modified 452X and is called Trophy and the other is a modified 8125 and is called 8125G. While it is certain that other companies also produce quality materials, I doubt they could match the customer service that I have experienced with BCY. Good honest information without the excessive hype that gets tossed around here from time to time.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Brownell mini is an excellent product to pair with Astro. Nothing better than getting string material that performs as well as Astro and cost less than any other modern material out there. Same with Mini. It performs as well as other products and cost as less as 3 times the amount of some brands. For center serving Brownell offers Diamondback or Crown. Many like Diamondback but I like Crown. 

PM me and I will give you contact info for Brownell. You can buy direct. Just let them know I sent you.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it's more of a fact then hype. I get better CS from the company I use now then my old one...and that's a fact! Now back to the point. It looks like you have seperation their due to a poor transition from the loop to the string.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Do you think some of that could be eliminated by making the first wrap shorter in length, keeping a slight offset, thus making the loop itself a bit smaller. Doing this would give you more material that is wrapped before it hits the transition of the cam? Maybe?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Big LB said:


> *What about 3D, 2X and Halo for BCY's servings and Brownell's Mini and 1D?
> I do not ever remember having trouble with any of my end servings (on purchased strings) before this.....this is Halo*


Looks like the separation is a result of the manufacturing process, not the material. So many things get either credited to or blamed on material where it is mostly the process. It seems that whenever a new material is introduced it is followed by some string makers making claims that are beyond belief. Of course, hype sells in a market with so many looking for the magic pill. Serving separation is generally a result of the process. Also, excessive speed gains, etc. are just not possible based on material alone. In most cases, if not all, improvements in performance are the effect of # strands, serving diameters and length and basic bow tuning, not string material alone. By the time a new string is being saught after most bows are grossly out of tune. Replacing the string/cable on these bows with a proper tune will increase performance if the string/cable and tune are done right. That being said, I use Halo in tough areas all the time and have no separation issues like the ones pictured here.

Also, as I look more closely at the pictures, the top and bottom pictures look like it may be the tag end serving that is separating, not the halo?


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

Big LB said:


> *What about 3D, 2X and Halo for BCY's servings and Brownell's Mini and 1D?
> I do not ever remember having trouble with any of my end servings (on purchased strings) before this.....this is Halo*


The reason you are getting that serving seperation is because of the way you are ending your tag end loop. As you wrapped and reversed served that endloop with your string material, you have put a soft layer of string on a tightly stretched main string. This would make a very unstable base for the serving. My second thought would be that you were not able to flip serve this close to the end loop and was serving one wrap at a time by holding the server in your hand while going around the string. As bowpro said it looks like a transition zone. Your serving looks good away from the loop. This makes sense because you are far enough away to flip serve and off of the extra string material.

All of your seperation problems is at the same location of the string and all on tight bends. With the string, tag end wraps, and serving, the string has become to thick and is being smashed into groove in a sharp curve. Something gotta give and shift. Find a way to shorten your endloop a tad and shorten the overall length of material it takes to make that endloop around the post.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

EPLC said:


> I've been using BCY materials for 10-12 years. Their materials are the best in the business IMO. Currently BCY is the only company producing material with Gore fiber as a dry lubricant. One material is a modified 452X and is called Trophy and the other is a modified 8125 and is called 8125G. While it is certain that other companies also produce quality materials, I doubt they could match the customer service that I have experienced with BCY. Good honest information without the excessive hype that gets tossed around here from time to time.


The only people around here that are saying that Astro is hype are the ones that haven't tried it or are too stubborn to give it a try. The people that have been bragging up Astro are mostly people like myself who used to build with BCY products and have seen a good reason to switch products. You are definately entitled to your opions but keep in mind that if you haven't tried out the competitions products or customer service then maybe you are missing out on something. The people such as myself that are coming on here with "hype" about a product are just trying to help others out and we have nothing at all to gain from doing this. If Brownell didn't have good customer service or products, then I doubt you would see people unloading their BCY product in the classifieds quite regularly and at the same time you don't see people doing the same with Astro flight......I wonder why this would be?


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

These pictures are from strings that I paid close to $100 for, I did not build them.

This is the whole reason why I am starting to build myself.

I love the info I a getting from this thread, a lot of smart string builders here.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Why is gaining speed with astro flight such a controversial topic? It's been proven over and over yet it keeps getting argued that we're dropping strands for the extra speed.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

60X said:


> Why is gaining speed with astro flight such a controversial topic? It's been proven over and over yet it keeps getting argued that we're dropping strands for the extra speed.


Correct.


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

Big LB said:


> These pictures are from strings that I paid close to $100 for, I did not build them.


That sucks. I was trying to help you with your strings.


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

bcarchery said:


> The reason you are getting that serving seperation is because of the way you are ending your tag end loop. As you wrapped and reversed served that endloop with your string material, you have put a soft layer of string on a tightly stretched main string. This would make a very unstable base for the serving. My second thought would be that you were not able to flip serve this close to the end loop and was serving one wrap at a time by holding the server in your hand while going around the string. As bowpro said it looks like a transition zone. Your serving looks good away from the loop. This makes sense because you are far enough away to flip serve and off of the extra string material.
> 
> All of your seperation problems is at the same location of the string and all on tight bends. With the string, tag end wraps, and serving, the string has become to thick and is being smashed into groove in a sharp curve. Something gotta give and shift. Find a way to shorten your endloop a tad and shorten the overall length of material it takes to make that endloop around the post.


good info.....as a rule of thumb, how long do you go when serving your loops with the tag ends before you cut them off? how long do you make your loops...in other words, where do you start your serving?


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

*I don't tag end serve unless a customer wants it.*



Macker said:


> good info.....as a rule of thumb, how long do you go when serving your loops with the tag ends before you cut them off? how long do you make your loops...in other words, where do you start your serving?


I don't tag endloop serve. These are my endloops. The camera doesn't help. These loops look flawless when you are holding the bow.
You will even seen signs of my transition but it's not going to move because you have a solid string and served endloop under it. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=9766


----------



## Macker (Mar 22, 2007)

those look really nice! how big would you say those loops are? i want to get a system down for making consistant sized loops.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

EPLC said:


> Looks like the separation is a result of the manufacturing process, not the material. So many things get either credited to or blamed on material where it is mostly the process. It seems that whenever a new material is introduced it is followed by some string makers making claims that are beyond belief. Of course, hype sells in a market with so many looking for the magic pill. Serving separation is generally a result of the process. Also, excessive speed gains, etc. are just not possible based on material alone. In most cases, if not all, improvements in performance are the effect of # strands, serving diameters and length and basic bow tuning, not string material alone. By the time a new string is being saught after most bows are grossly out of tune. Replacing the string/cable on these bows with a proper tune will increase performance if the string/cable and tune are done right. That being said, I use Halo in tough areas all the time and have no separation issues like the ones pictured here.
> 
> Also, as I look more closely at the pictures, the top and bottom pictures look like it may be the tag end serving that is separating, not the halo?


As soon as bcy can figure out what brownell has done, they will make their own copycat version. I bet you will be first in line to use it and then you can brag on how good it and enjoy your magic koolaid. The astroflight is stonger and lighter than comparable materials which equates to speed. You should try some. Don't you want to offer your customers strings made out of the best materials made?


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

bcarchery said:


> That sucks. I was trying to help you with your strings.


That is OK. I really like all the great info I am getting out of this thread. I have asked string builders around here in MN ?'s about string building before and MUM's the word.

I think that is silly.....like they will loose their customer base if they tell you anything. I believe the way the sport is expanding they will gain 2-3 for every 1 lost. IMO

I also believe that customer base should be more about QUALITY, COMPETITIVE PRICES and CUSTOMER SERVICE than secrets. And as you may know.....their are some *big* string builders here in MN.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Macker said:


> good info.....as a rule of thumb, how long do you go when serving your loops with the tag ends before you cut them off? how long do you make your loops...in other words, where do you start your serving?


Most bows like strings with 5/8-3/4" loops. There are some the like smaller and some that like larger. I try to wrap my loops just enough that the serving will cover them neatly.


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

The transitions is one of the trickier methods to mastering string building. Everyone has there own personal methods. I found mine through trial and error of a few different methods. If you paid $100 for those strings then I would be getting ahold of whoever made them. That right there is uncalled for and I would be embarrassed to see that happen with a set of mine.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

My peep rotates on all of the strings also.

Would you say this is true?

"With 452x it can be real hard to get a zero move peep and we aim for 1/8 turn or less. Anything more and we warranty the string for the rotation. And your right-the tighter the serving gets put on the more rotation is prevalent"

and this....

"The real reason it happens is because of 1, the halo is a strings worst enemy-it bites so hard it causes rotation as the string doesn't want to move under the serving but the major reason is 2, BCY period.
They are so inconsistent with 452x is is very hard to make a great string. The wax amount between 2 colors very so much and between separate spools it's ridiculous. Some colors tend to have more wax and a larger diameter then others which are dryer and smaller. A lot of manufactures are getting pretty tired of this"

I do not know YET just because of my in-experience with the string building process. But I will find out.....my days of paying top dollar for mediocrity are over.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Who are you quoting ? Your string maker?

HALO is not the problem...I somtimes use it on on my current string material and it dosnt bite any harder than any other serving material ...HALO lays up nice and is prety abrasion resistant, but it is slicker than other products and in my opinion dosnt bite better than mini, 2D , or 3D....

BCY 3D and Brownells 2D and Mini serving grip way better than HALO...The reason HALO works so well is because of its smaller diameter...It will separate if not wrapped tight enough

Serving separation stems from a couple of major problems (1.) Agressive CAMS (2). Side pressure from the cams working on the serving and spreading the serving apart...Thats why the smaller serving works so well , it is because you dont have the side pressure working against you....

I have a bunch of strings out there with mini on agressive cmas and have not seen one separate yet...Its the best of both worlds, small in diameter and its braided high twist rate makes it grip the material like no tomorrow



Big LB said:


> My peep rotates on all of the strings also.
> 
> Would you say this is true?
> 
> ...


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Those are indeed quotes from the builder of those strings.


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

Macker said:


> those look really nice! how big would you say those loops are? i want to get a system down for making consistant sized loops.


Thanks, This material make them look good. However, I don't use this material on most two cam or hybrids cables. On bows where there is a chance of needing to put a twist in or take a twist out I use something a little more durable.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

jaredc said:


> The only people around here that are saying that Astro is hype are the ones that haven't tried it or are too stubborn to give it a try. The people that have been bragging up Astro are mostly people like myself who used to build with BCY products and have seen a good reason to switch products. You are definately entitled to your opions but keep in mind that if you haven't tried out the competitions products or customer service then maybe you are missing out on something. The people such as myself that are coming on here with "hype" about a product are just trying to help others out and we have nothing at all to gain from doing this. If Brownell didn't have good customer service or products, then I doubt you would see people unloading their BCY product in the classifieds quite regularly and at the same time you don't see people doing the same with Astro flight......I wonder why this would be?


I'm just looking at history. Haven't we been here before and what happened to the other "faster" materials?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

fletched said:


> The astroflight is stonger and lighter than comparable materials which equates to speed. You should try some. Don't you want to offer your customers strings made out of the best materials made?


And it costs less per spool than any other "Modern" string material out there... Faster, lighter, quieter, no fuzz, same stretch and creep performance of a blended material and costs less..... WHY use anything else? Astro can be used on compound bows, crossbows, and traditional bows with reinforced limb tips. Stock one material to do it all.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Big LB said:


> My peep rotates on all of the strings also.
> 
> Would you say this is true?
> 
> ...


No these statements are not true. Sounds like the excuces of someone that makes an unstable product and is looking for excuces not to back it up. It's statements such as these that really turn me off to some products/people that are only interested in selling the latest hype or have some other hidden agenda.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats all you can do CardiacKid....is laugh!


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bow pro said:


> Thats all you can do CardiacKid....is laugh!


???


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

There is not one of us that is employed by any string company, or have a hidden agenda, we are not related (I mean a relative to) or have a contract with any particular company...We are just using what works , and if the truth hurts, then so be it...Dont knock somthing unless you have tried it...

Do you sell strings to people?? Who does your field testing for you? I know I have a bunch of customers that shoot every bow imiganable and 1000's of shots every week, and absolutly love the new product Im using...That is who I have to please, if they are happy then so am I, thats all that matters to me

SInce we are being honest, may I ask what ties you have with BCY? If you have none then Im sure they will have no problem with me sending you a couple of free spools of ASTRO so you can give your honest assessment of the stuff...Why not try the latest Hype and see for your self or are you to close minded to give it a shot?? "No pun intended":darkbeer:




EPLC said:


> people that are only interested in selling the latest hype or have some other hidden agenda.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> There is not one of us that is employed by any string company, or have a hidden agenda, we are not related (I mean a relative to) or have a contract with any particular company...We are just using what works , and if the truth hurts, then so be it...Dont knock somthing unless you have tried it...
> 
> Do you sell strings to people?? Who does your field testing for you? I know I have a bunch of customers that shoot every bow imiganable and 1000's of shots every week, and absolutly love the new product Im using...That is who I have to please, if they are happy then so am I, thats all that matters to me
> 
> SInce we are being honest, may I ask what ties you have with BCY? If you have none then Im sure they will have no problem with me sending you a couple of free spools of ASTRO so you can give your honest assessment of the stuff...Why not try the latest Hype and see for your self or are you to close minded to give it a shot?? "No pun intended":darkbeer:


Cant get any more straight forward then that! All he has to do is give it an honest try and shoot it for awhile and he might change his tune!


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey.....if anybody wants to send me some free spools of what-ever I'll give them a try. :thumbs_up


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> There is not one of us that is employed by any string company, or have a hidden agenda, we are not related (I mean a relative to) or have a contract with any particular company...We are just using what works , and if the truth hurts, then so be it...Dont knock somthing unless you have tried it...
> 
> Do you sell strings to people?? Who does your field testing for you? I know I have a bunch of customers that shoot every bow imiganable and 1000's of shots every week, and absolutly love the new product Im using...That is who I have to please, if they are happy then so am I, thats all that matters to me
> 
> SInce we are being honest, may I ask what ties you have with BCY? If you have none then Im sure they will have no problem with me sending you a couple of free spools of ASTRO so you can give your honest assessment of the stuff...Why not try the latest Hype and see for your self or are you to close minded to give it a shot?? "No pun intended":darkbeer:


We agree with you 100% Astro works and that is the bottom line.Our customers really like this stuff and we have not used anything but this product since it came out.So do we believe in it by dropping everything else or are we just sell hype also?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> There is not one of us that is employed by any string company, or have a hidden agenda, we are not related (I mean a relative to) or have a contract with any particular company...We are just using what works , and if the truth hurts, then so be it...Dont knock somthing unless you have tried it...
> 
> Do you sell strings to people?? Who does your field testing for you? I know I have a bunch of customers that shoot every bow imiganable and 1000's of shots every week, and absolutly love the new product Im using...That is who I have to please, if they are happy then so am I, thats all that matters to me
> 
> SInce we are being honest, may I ask what ties you have with BCY? If you have none then Im sure they will have no problem with me sending you a couple of free spools of ASTRO so you can give your honest assessment of the stuff...Why not try the latest Hype and see for your self or are you to close minded to give it a shot?? "No pun intended":darkbeer:


I find it interesting that you have placed yourself in a position to know what others are doing, working for, etc. So... right back at cha. Where do you get all this information about what others are or are not doing? You say you have no hidden agenda, yet you seem to be selling strings professionally and continually hyping a product that you sell? Others that you claim have no connection to any string company are also selling strings professionally and also hyping a product that they sell? And, not that its any of your business, I do not work for any bow string manufacture, in fact I have no professional connection to archery. As far as me knowing anything, do a search.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

There's a small group of around 25 of us stringmakers who regularly share info with each other. Each week I'll personally talk with a couple via email or phone conversation. I was a huge astro flight skeptic from the start. If it wasn't for the guidance and suggestions from other stringmakers(and competitors) I may have never even tried the material. I agree with what they are saying about the material and it's performance. We're still selling 452x and trophy due to customer demand. If it wasn't for that we would go strictly astro flight. When you build 100+ sets a week you get to see everything when it comes to materials. There are some bcy colors that I know are going to twist as soon as I write the order down. I've learn how to fix the problem but it takes up more time to do so. These are all my real world findings as a commercial string maker and top level competetor. If it means anything I have 4 bows setup right now. 1 has astro, 1 has trophy, 1 has 452x and I has 8125.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

So I guess you dont want to take me up on the free spools?

I never said once you didnt know anything...I just asked if you had tried the stuff and was offering a kind gesture at no expense to you

Im not Hyping, Im educating, sharing my findings...Whats wrong with that? So when I sell strings made out of 452X, Im hyping that also?? 

I have spent thousands of my hard earned money at BCY, I still use their products, just in case your wondering

ASTRO is a new product and I dont mind sharing my findings on how to use it...As I did the same thing with 452X...Archers helping Archers

As a matter of fact I do have constant connection with most of the builders on here, I have talked to most if not all on the phone at one time or another...We share build practices, proceedures and experiance...

I have been open and honest on this site, never hid anything never will...




EPLC said:


> I find it interesting that you have placed yourself in a position to know what others are doing, working for, etc. So... right back at cha. Where do you get all this information about what others are or are not doing? You say you have no hidden agenda, yet you seem to be selling strings professionally and continually hyping a product that you sell? Others that you claim have no connection to any string company are also selling strings professionally and also hyping a product that they sell? And, not that its any of your business, I do not work for any bow string manufacture, in fact I have no professional connection to archery. As far as me knowing anything, do a search.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> So I guess you dont want to take me up on the free spools?


Ok, send me a free spool. I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Ex-Wolverine, can you tell me how many strands you make your strings with Astro to get good nock fit? I make my strings out of 452X with 24 strands and use .018 center serving for nock fit. How many strands of Astro and what size center serving would give approximately the same size as the 452X?


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I believe Wolverine is using 18 string and 20 cable.. The mini serving is .015 and then center serving is .022... Am I right Tom or do you use .018 center??


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not Ex but I'm using 18 strands on the string and still use 62xs in .018.:smile:


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We're using 18 strand with .022 diamondback


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bow pro said:


> I'm not Ex but I'm using 18 strands on the string and *still use 62xs in .018*.:smile:


BOOOOOOO!...j/k...lol


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

60X said:


> We're using 18 strand with .022 diamondback


Brad, are you planning on shooting at the IBO indoor championship shoot in Cleveland March 18th? Its in the IX center...


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

CardiacKid74 said:


> Brad, are you planning on shooting at the IBO indoor championship shoot in Cleveland March 18th? Its in the IX center...


I'll be there at some point that weekend.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

60X said:


> I'll be there at some point that weekend.


Let me know what day and i'll see if I can make it.. If I get my Cyborg in time and feel comfortable with it I may enter...


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

18 strands with .018 Diamond Back for Pin nocks (lays a little flater and grips well) or .022 DB for larger nocks.... 

.018 62 XS works great also on .018 strands


----------



## PDB Strings (May 13, 2010)

60X said:


> I'll be there at some point that weekend.


Are you going for a repeat victory this year?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

CardiacKid74 said:


> BOOOOOOO!...j/k...lol


I had bought a pound of the 62xs before I switched to Brownell LOL! I have about 2 spools left and when it's gone I'm going to try out the Diamond back lol! I like to order everything from one company!


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

PDB Strings said:


> Are you going for a repeat victory this year?


I'm going to try. It would be great to win the shoot again.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

How long did the 1lb spool last? I finally started buying my center servings by the pound and have no idea what to expect.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

60X said:


> How long did the 1lb spool last? I finally started buying my center servings by the pound and have no idea what to expect.


The pound has lasted me about a year I would say. I dont build nearly as many as you do though. I usually build 10-20 sets a week...just depends on the time of year. Sometimes I only build one or two....just depends.


----------

